# Free Rhinestone Templates



## demojohnny

Dipping my toe into all of this so looking for some free templates or sites where you can swap templates to have a play around before I commit.

I have Adkins heat, cap and mug press, solvent printer and summa t160.

All advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## Susan Scott

Hi I don't think you are going to get free Templates to work with or play around with It is a lot of work and designer like to get paid for their work. So if you are interested go to youtube and watch all you can on how to make Rhinestone templates. Here is what you are going to need 1. a cutter to cut out your template material or you can pay someone to cut them for you . 2 Good quality Korean hot fix Rhinestones, Transfer paper and Tweezers. Also a good rhinestone software to design your templates.
I hope this gives you a little in site how it works.

Susan.


----------



## charles95405

agree with Susan.... free templates or even free rhinestone designs are not hanging around the corner...I design transfers and of course the rhinestone designs and I would not give away.. as for as " swapping", besides being against forum rules, I would not because I could not be sure of the origin of the designs, so I would pass on both areas.
there are relatively inexpensive soft ware options which I would urge the OP to check out.


----------



## ShaggyDog

the rhinestone world has a free one today its on the facebook page and they have a daily dollar deal 6 days a week. M-S. its not free, but for a $ its not a bad deal.


----------



## sttbtch

Blingartusa.com has a penny a day design with many other specials during the week.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Forgot about bling art USA penny deal


----------



## demojohnny

rhinestoneexchange.com found it a sharing forum


----------



## Waterbabies

Rhinestone exchange.com is impossoble to sign up to and no-one replies back to emails. It's a bit of a dead dodo that one.


----------



## brndagayle

www.EasyStoneTemplates.com offers a Design of the Day Membership... Not FREE but CHEAP!...

100 Ready to Cut Rhinestone Designs... 20 Rhinestone Fonts and Membership access to all their CorelDRAW Macros for $39.00 and then to continue the membership it's just $15.00 a month and you get a new rhinestone design everyday and access to all their CorelDRAW Macros including Easy Stone to make your own rhinestone designs as long as you are a member....

Even if you don't use the CorelDRAW Macros 30 rhinestone designs a month for $15.00 is a pretty good deal...


----------



## sttbtch

This came in an email today

View all logos


----------



## hot fix motif

why not make rhinestone templates by yourself . It's easy !!


----------



## My Shirt Connect

*Re: Free Rhinestone DESIGN DOWNLOADS*



hot fix motif said:


> why not make rhinestone templates by yourself . It's easy !!


Making the templates is easy but the actual designing can be very time consuming depending on what you are trying to accomplish. 

Were you talking about the cutting of the template or the designing of the template?


----------



## sttbtch

*Re: Free Rhinestone DESIGN DOWNLOADS*



My Shirt Connect said:


> Making the templates is easy but the actual designing can be very time consuming depending on what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> Were you talking about the cutting of the template or the designing of the template?


You are so right. I can't tell you how many almost designs I have before I get the design I have in my mind's eye. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dcbevins

I too am looking for a "freebie."

However, I just want something to use as a test. I am hoping just for a vector file with different stone sizes to see how my cutter will handle making small circles, (50" USCutter TC Series.) It would be nice to see a proper file before I attempt to make these myself. Anyone have a file with just test pattern? Maybe one indicating the stone size and their nomenclature next to the circles. A box, random dots, or a cross would be fine. No wearable design necessary.


----------



## jasmynn

dcbevins said:


> I too am looking for a "freebie."
> 
> However, I just want something to use as a test. I am hoping just for a vector file with different stone sizes to see how my cutter will handle making small circles, (50" USCutter TC Series.) It would be nice to see a proper file before I attempt to make these myself. Anyone have a file with just test pattern? Maybe one indicating the stone size and their nomenclature next to the circles. A box, random dots, or a cross would be fine. No wearable design necessary.


send me an email to [email protected] and I'll send you a few. I have some with different stone sizes.


----------



## BML Builder

TheRhinestoneWorld has some free templates downloads. Here is the link to their page, there is one that has the different size stones. It is the first one on the page right now.

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | TheRhinestoneWorld.com


----------

